# Favorite Holiday Recipes!



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 9, 2004)

Here at the Prancing Pony, we have a few special Holiday Yule recipes, and I thought I'd include two of them here:

*Barley's Easy Candied Cherry/Rum Brownies*

Buy your favorite really gooey-fudgy brownie mix and prepare according to directions, BUT — instead of water, substitute Meyers’s dark rum! Once the batter is made, mix in as many candied cherries as you wish, and bake — wahoo!

*Barley’s Special Prancing Pony Hot Buttered Rum*

Take as many mugs as you have “customers.” Into each mug put a generous jigger of Myer’s dark rum, and a rounded tablespoon of brown sugar — more or less, to your taste! Fill with hot milk and stir until sugar is dissolved. Float a pat of butter on top and dust with nutmeg. Hoist your mugs! (Not too many now, or you'll be under the table soon enough!)

And there's a wonderfully beautiful website with all your favorite/important holidays called Holidays on the Net that gives not only wonderful recipes, but holiday histories and party tips as well. So enjoy, everyone! Here's to Peace!

Barley


----------

